# Air source heat pumps



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Something i am planning for my build is to install a Air source heat pump in my house.

Well anybody have a system fitted who could let me know about their system and any pitfalls to avoid.

Thanks

Peter the 666 man


----------

